
Alex Karp: I’m a tech CEO, and I don’t think tech CEOs should be making policy - doppp
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/opinions/policy-decisions-should-be-made-by-elected-representatives-not-silicon-valley/2019/09/05/e02a38dc-cf61-11e9-87fa-8501a456c003_story.html
======
clintonb
I agree CEOs shouldn’t make government policy; but, choosing to remove a
product from the market, or withhold it from the government, is not policy
making. It’s listening to your employees and customers of other products.
These are the same people that elected the representatives that are making the
policy.

People who work at Palantir, Raytheon, and other defense manufacturers know
what their work is being used for by the government. The folks at Google,
Amazon, and non-defense companies didn’t necessarily sign up to build war
machines. They are entitled to speak up if they feel the company is going in a
direction that makes them uncomfortable. Many of them are shareholders.

Tech companies shouldn’t make policy. They also shouldn’t be forced to enter
the defense industry.

~~~
hos234
Maybe Google et al will end up creating separate entities like Google Defense
which is what Boeing/Airbus did when faced with similar issues.

------
rainyMammoth
Isn't that making a policy? (similar to it's forbidden to forbid)

